# GMG Daniel Boone temp issues



## holgie (Nov 29, 2020)

Hey guys,

my buddy bought the above mentioned pellet smoker yesterday. We set it up and did the initial burning but there starts the problem. 

We got the temp up to 150F and started to increase the temp to 310F but it started to drop. So basically it won't start refilling pellets and keeps dropping the temp down to nearly zero since there aren't any pellets inside the firebox.

We have tried various methods and did it all over a few times but didn't help. 

Does anyone have an idea what to do? His dealer is closed until wednesday so I am trying to help out and maybe I will find help in this international forum. 

I would appreciate your help a lot. 

Thanks from Germany 

Holger


----------



## Jabiru (Nov 29, 2020)

Install the app and do a firmware/software update on the Boone. Takes about 60 seconds to do.

clear out the fire pot And try again. Let it get to 150 then turn her up to desired temp.

guide below,  click update firmware and it tells you the process.









						Daniel Boone
					

Daniel Boone




					greenmountaingrills.com


----------



## holgie (Nov 29, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Install the app and do a firmware/software update on the Boone. Takes about 60 seconds to do.
> 
> clear out the fire pot And try again. Let it get to 150 then turn her up to desired temp.



Hey thanks for the help but we did that already. Sorry forgot to add this info to my previous post.

We did try that after the first attempt failed.

Seems like the auger is just not pushing pellets at that point. We have cleared it out entirely tho but yeah no change either. We did watch it start up and it is pushing them so the auger isnt the problem I guess. 

Maybe a sensor isnt working properly but it's brand new so kinda weird.


----------



## FFchampMT (Nov 29, 2020)

I have the same grill. When you first start and the status is on "0" the auger should be running the WHOLE TIME. Only when it hits "1" and the fan starts will the auger stop.
If it stops while it's on 0 I bang on the tube under the heat deflector to keep it advancing. Sometimes pellets left in the auger swell and it stops the auger.
Ive had mid cook jams as well with cheap pellets and jams with lumberjack pellets, I got to the point I no longer trusted it for long cooks. It's a jerky grill now.


----------



## holgie (Nov 29, 2020)

FFchampMT said:


> I have the same grill. When you first start and the status is on "0" the auger should be running the WHOLE TIME. Only when it hits "1" and the fan starts will the auger stop.
> If it stops while it's on 0 I bang on the tube under the heat deflector to keep it advancing. Sometimes pellets left in the auger swell and it stops the auger.
> Ive had mid cook jams as well with cheap pellets and jams with lumberjack pellets, I got to the point I no longer trusted it for long cooks. It's a jerky grill now.




I'll pass this info to him but I think that step was running properly.  Thanks tho.

Update : Just talked to him. This part is working properly it is just not refilling pellets when it got up to approx 150F. It's cooling down after since there aren't anymore pellets following to feed the firebox.


----------



## FFchampMT (Nov 29, 2020)

holgie said:


> I'll pass this info to him but I think that step was running properly.  Thanks tho.
> 
> Update : Just talked to him. This part is working properly it is just not refilling pellets when it got up to approx 150F. It's cooling down after since there aren't anymore pellets following to feed the firebox.


Yeah that's something going on with the controller then I suspect rather than a mechanical problem like an auger jam. 
Usual tech support advice: unplug it, restart it, if it's wifi or phone attached make sure there aren't any updates to perform on the board. You can also contact GMG's customer support, I've heard they are pretty good help.


----------



## holgie (Nov 29, 2020)

FFchampMT said:


> Yeah that's something going on with the controller then I suspect rather than a mechanical problem like an auger jam.
> Usual tech support advice: unplug it, restart it, if it's wifi or phone attached make sure there aren't any updates to perform on the board. You can also contact GMG's customer support, I've heard they are pretty good help.



Yeah that is my thought. It must be something like that cause it is heating up and sorta stopping then. My buddy is going to contact his dealer about it. Maybe they can just replace it. I mean it is brandnew do it should work just fine.


----------



## bill1 (Nov 29, 2020)

Can't help but notice that 150C = 300F, about the max for a pellet machine and its paint job etc.  
I'm sure our German friends know the difference, but there could be some units-conversion screw-up in USA units destined for mein Vaterland???  Is there any way in the control panel to switch between C&F?  If so, might be useful to try a different units choice?  

Is there a "smoke mode" to this unit?  If, when it appears stalling at 150F, and you switch to smoke mode, does it periodically (every 45-120 seconds) run the auger then?  (In smoke mode, the unit's temperature is supposed to be ignored and the auger feeds at a fixed interval.)   

I assume the problem is perfectly repeatable, that after power-down, cool-off, clean-out, pellet purge, and a cold re-boot that as you aim for a >250F setpoint, that the unit feeds pellets, the starter "hot finger" ignites them, you get smoke, and temps increase until this 150F wall?  

Is the fan running normally?  You should hear it.  Any chance the fire could be close to going out (maybe too much fan too soon) so the failure to exceed 150F causes a software fault and the unit is intentionally not feeding pellets to what they think is a dead fire?  Most units display a fault code in this condition that's traceable to "under temp" or something similarly cryptic.  But I don't know Daniel Boone.  

And of course if you're trying to trouble-shoot problems you're spending a lot of time with the door open which slows down how fast the unit heats up so if the algorithm is timing how fast the temp is rising, an open-door-policy could make the thing think there's something wrong when there isn't.  

I've heard of other units being sensitive to this "lazy warmup" behavior and the fix is to remove the heat diverters and grease pans etc so there's less thermal mass to slow you down.  Might also be worth a try.  You then add them back in as you reach your setpoint.


----------

